# 400 int with 325 dual loader



## welderskelter (Sep 30, 2012)

I have worn out the links for the controls. Where can I get new ones. I thought they were #80 connector links but found they have 9/32 in instead of 5/16 pins. These are the controls on the loader not the tractor. Anybody have any ideas on this. Harold


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Harold,

You can probably make links, or modify #80 links to make it fit? Or use different pins? Alternatively, try a hydraulics shop to see if they can help you out.


----------



## welderskelter (Sep 30, 2012)

Thats okay. I used some 1/4 in bolts and double nutted them on the one end. Works better than they ever have for me. Thanks Harold


----------

